# Changing health insurers. Must I notify in writing?



## BOXtheFOX (17 Nov 2011)

If I decide not to renew my health insurance with let's say Quinn Healthcare and renew with another healthcare insurer let's say VHI am I obliged to notify Quinn that I am not renewing with them.  I recently did this and I notified Quinn on the phone but they are insisting that I put it in writing.  I thought that a phone call would be sufficient.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Nov 2011)

Do the _T&Cs _of the policy clarify at all?


----------



## Slim (18 Nov 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> If I decide not to renew my health insurance with let's say Quinn Healthcare and renew with another healthcare insurer let's say VHI am I obliged to notify Quinn that I am not renewing with them. I recently did this and I notified Quinn on the phone but they are insisting that I put it in writing. I thought that a phone call would be sufficient.


 
I recently changed insurer and did not notify the previous insurer in writing but rang them to inquire about submitting a claim after the poicy wa sterminated. The guy in Aviva just noted this on his computer. Ask Quinn if they are going to extend your PHI even when you are not paying. Although, there may be a catch in your T&Cs as Clubman said best check.


----------



## Grizzly (19 Nov 2011)

I would have thought that you signed up for cover to start on one date and to end on another date. After the end date your cover ends, unless renewed?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Nov 2011)

Is the cover on direct debit/standing order and that's why they think that you need to put the cancellation in writing? Even though this should not be necessary to cancel a _DD/SO_ as far as I recall:

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## Grizzly (19 Nov 2011)

This is from their Terms and Conditions.

*Ending your Membership*.

*"You can end your membership of the scheme at anytime by writing to us. Your contract is for a period of one year unless we agree a different period. At the renewal date, you can renew your contract by paying the premium we request".*

This suggests to me that you can cancel your contract during the year in writing but that it will end at the end of the year unless you renew it by paying the premium. So if your year has ended and you are not renewing it by paying your premium then your contract has ended. So I don't understand why they want to receive the written word?


----------



## IsleOfMan (19 Nov 2011)

They were probably annoyed that you were switching to the VHI and decided to punish you by insisting that you cancel (your already ended contract) in writing. Maybe the person you were dealing with was some sort of Tin God.


----------



## Shannon81 (19 Nov 2011)

[broken link removed]  just under the callback sign it brings up a switching letter just change the address and email it into them


----------



## IsleOfMan (20 Nov 2011)

But if your year's contract has ended do you need to send this to them?


----------



## WaterWater (27 Nov 2011)

Why don't they accept a verbal communication?  Aren't all their calls monitored/recorded for training purposes? They accept payment by credit card over the phone.


----------



## kitty81 (30 Nov 2011)

I can't speak for the otherhealth insurers but you absolutely must contact Vhi tocancel your policy and this must be done up to 14 days after the renewal date. If there is a direct debit on your policy and the first payment has been taken and you contact Vhi after the 14 days has expired, your contract is set for 12 months and to cancel it then may incur financial penalties....

If you pay directly as opposed to direct debit and contact Vhi after the 14 days expires you will not have financial penalties, as no payment means no contract accepted 

Always contact your insurer at renewal if you are considering cancelling/changing cover as cut off dates do apply.


----------



## kitty81 (30 Nov 2011)

Meant to add, as long as the policyholder phones instruction can be taken over the phone...


----------



## vansshoe (2 Dec 2011)

*reply*

There’s lots details about it ~mark your topic.


----------



## TrundleAlong (2 Dec 2011)

kitty81 said:


> Meant to add, as long as the policyholder phones instruction can be taken over the phone...


 
The OP said that Quinn is refusing to do this. 

 In my case I received a phone call from Quinn to my landline at home. They spoke to me and then asked me for my date of birth. I reminded them that they were the ones who had phoned me. They said that they wouldn't talk to me if I didn't give them my date of birth. As I had not been expecting a phone call from them I said that that was fine as I didn't need to talk to them. I then asked them for their identification which they couldn't give.


----------

